# Anybody done sock darning eggs?



## KD5NRH (Mar 29, 2011)

Basically an egg with a handle, but I'm wondering whether  it's best to do it in two pieces, one piece, what finish to use, if any particular wood works best, etc.


----------



## bensoelberg (Mar 29, 2011)

I just googled it and it looks like one piece would be easiest.  If you mean it to be functional, I don't think that it really needs a finish, just sand to a super high grit so that no fibers from the sock snag on a rough spot.


----------



## jskeen (Mar 29, 2011)

I just want to know who in the world bothers to darn socks anymore?  Does anybody even know how anymore?  How many people on here don't even know what darning is?  

Me, I've done it.  Not recently, but I have.  If I recall, I used a light bulb.


----------



## bradh (Mar 29, 2011)

I had forgotten about those things, they would make a nice turning project. My mother had one that was made of 2 pieces. The top was roughly half a sphere and there was a handle attached by tenon into the bottom.


----------



## Rob73 (Mar 29, 2011)

Ok, I'll admit it. I had to look it up 

For anyone else that has no clue "http://www.howcast.com/videos/292660-How-To-Darn-Socks


----------



## IPD_Mr (Mar 29, 2011)

Wow do I suddenly feel old.  This is no joke, we have one in the drawer of our treddle sewing machine.  It is a well used one too.


----------



## snyiper (Mar 29, 2011)

I do it all the time! I get a hole in em and say Old Darn and toss em!!!


----------



## Robert Taylor (Mar 29, 2011)

i've got one on my craft show table for the third year now. lots of comments but no buyers.


----------



## ThomJ (Mar 29, 2011)

jskeen said:


> I just want to know who in the world bothers to darn socks anymore?  Does anybody even know how anymore?  How many people on here don't even know what darning is?
> 
> Me, I've done it.  Not recently, but I have.  If I recall, I used a light bulb.



Geez, my mother taught my sister & I how


----------



## bradh (Mar 29, 2011)

Here is an image from the net. There is a sock darning egg and a darning mushroom.


----------



## robutacion (Mar 29, 2011)

KD5NRH said:


> Basically an egg with a handle, but I'm wondering whether  it's best to do it in two pieces, one piece, what finish to use, if any particular wood works best, etc.



Oh yeah...! I've done plenty of that and had to do it right, no bumps on the socks...!:redface:

We had a river next to the house and "polished" river stones were abundant so, we had a couple to work with...!

Actually, a couple of years or so, I had someone asking me if I could make one as a present to his Mum, as she moved to Australia from the UK to live here and left her's very old one, behind somewhere.

It was also a good opportunity for me to use one of my preferred local woods, the aged She/Bull-Oak, and turn something I haven't seen for a long time...!

I reckon it did turn our OK, huh...???

*Disclaimer:* 
Any resemblance this piece can have with any other "objects" that your mind may envisage, is pure coincidence...!:wink::biggrin: 

Cheers
George


----------



## KD5NRH (Mar 30, 2011)

jskeen said:


> I just want to know who in the world bothers to darn socks anymore?



People who wear nice socks.  Good wool hiking socks or high quality dress socks are $10+ per pair.


----------



## KD5NRH (Mar 30, 2011)

bensoelberg said:


> I just googled it and it looks like one piece would be easiest.  If you mean it to be functional, I don't think that it really needs a finish, just sand to a super high grit so that no fibers from the sock snag on a rough spot.



The main reason I was thinking of two pieces is that would allow me to do the egg shape on a bottle-stopper screw chuck.  One piece would require either a jam chuck to hold the egg part, or quite a bit of extra work off the lathe to clean up the end of the egg.


----------



## mikeschurer (Mar 30, 2011)

I have also made them and have actually sold 2.  Yes they are a talking point at craft fairs.

If you are into theading you can hollow the handle and it can then be used as a needle case.

Mike the Pipe in Pangbourne by the Thames.


----------



## BamaYank (Mar 30, 2011)

*Wow!*

What a "Blast From the Past" !!!  Darning socks goes right along with the Ole "Iron On" Knee patches for my Sears jeans.  (Never got Levi's till I was a teen and I bought them)L.O.L.  The Egg sock must of been to fancy for my Mom I guess?  At least I never seen her use one, she did all of ours with and by her hand.

Thanks for the memories
The "BamaYank"  aka Doug Hamblin


----------

